# BLUE MARLANA 11/17-18



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

The Blue Marlana crew was very excited to be heading offshore this weekend. We had not been offshore since the Labor Day tournament, and were all feeling the effects of a low salt diet.

We left Seville at 1030 am Saturday and were greeted by beautiful seas (1-2') and sunny weather. First stop was MP 255 for a quick drop with the electric reel. Every drop was met by a voracious amberjack, and we soon had them schooling beneath the boat. Not wanting to wear out the crew (yes, it still is work w/ AJ even with an electric reel), we only stayed there a half an hour and proceeded to the marlin rig.

As we neared the rig we saw 'Lil Kahuna and crew pulling back the throttles next to a few busting YFT's. We decided to immediately start chunking and get things going. Needless to say, we chunked hard, but those tuna didn't want pogies or BFT chunks. We caught piles of black fin, but couldn't get a yft to bite. 

Plan B: Hiller cast netted around 5 dozen finger mullet at the docks. We slow trolled these suckers without any takers. We saw several schools of large mullet in our underwater lights and busting the surface. We figured the YFT were focusing on eating them and not our baits.

Plan C: The guys (and Gal) jigged/threw poppers until their arms fell off. After countless BFT/rainbow runners and sharks we decided enough is enough, and tried a few other rigs with the same results.

Plan D: Screw this, we're going trolling. We decided to just ease on over towards the squiggles, have dinner on the way and everyone could catch a nap before trolling in the morning. The wind picked up a bit, but it was still a pleasant ride. (around 2-3 ft seas).

Got to the squiggles and did a little deep dropping until the sun came up. We then trolled from the squigglesto the edge without a knock down. We had low expectations, as the water was very cold....but it was worth a shot at a late season billfish. 

We ended the trip bottom fishing (hey, we gotta eat too) and caught some nice scamp, snapper (yes, the reds went back) and AJ's. Hell, Hiller even caught a king on the bottom. 

Back to the dock at 3pm. Great to be on the water, but not the results we were hoping for. Just posted to let you all know what's going on out there. Sorry no pics....nothing worth taking a pic of. ('cept maybe Hiller gettin' whooped by that kingfish!)

Now, back to the woods!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

At least ya'll got out there and gave it a try Dave. You check that spot near SO84?


----------



## M L (Nov 16, 2007)

We went out Saturday and couldn't get anything going at Petronius and Marlin during daylight hours. We saw a few YFT busting on top with the larger ones being at the Marlin. Couldn't get them to bite on topwater, live bait, chunking or trolling - I thought maybe it was only us. Thanks for your report. Good to hear the good and the bad.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Y'all covered the whole dang gulf. Rigs to the squiggle thats a haul.


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Did I say squiggles...sorry, meant steps.You're right, that would have been a LONG run.


----------



## Barry Cole (Oct 3, 2007)

Good post Dave! Glad you guys made it out. I've been dry as well and bustin' my hump gettin' ready for Santa!


----------

